# Imperativo de "ser"



## moonlight7

¿Serían correctas estas oraciones donde se usa el imperativo de "ser"? Sé en español.

Fala menos e sê mais simples!
E sê puro, carinhoso e sutil na alma, como uma criança!
Não te consideres como o jaspe precioso! Sê simples como uma pedra comum!

Saludos,


----------



## Carfer

moonlight7 said:


> ¿Serían correctas estas oraciones donde se usa el imperativo de "ser"? Sé en español.
> 
> Fala menos e sê mais simples!
> E sê puro, carinhoso e sutil na alma, como uma criança!
> Não te consideres como o jaspe precioso! Sê simples como uma pedra comum!
> 
> Saludos,


 
Absolutamente (es decir, _absolutamente_ con el significado que absolutamente tiene en portugués, totalmente opuesto al español).

P.S. Considerando os posts acima e para evitar equívocos, o que eu quero então dizer com '_absolutamente_' é que está certíssimo.


----------



## Marcio Afonso

Corretas, são. Mas, pelo menos no Brasil, não são muito comuns. Aqui usamos mais "seja" (que no caso estaria relacionado a "você", 3ª pessoa do singular).


----------



## Carfer

Marcio Afonso said:


> Corretas, são. Mas, pelo menos no Brasil, não são muito comuns. Aqui usamos mais "seja" (que no caso estaria relacionado a "você", 3ª pessoa do singular).


 
Absolutamente! (mais uma vez). Fez bem em chamar atenção, até porque não sabemos qual é a variante pretendida pelo moonlight. Nós aqui em Portugal ainda usamos muito o '_tu_' e, além disso, também costumamos usar a segunda pessoa neste tipo de '_mandamentos_' (a terceira implica, de certa forma, reconhecimento do ascendente da pessoa a quem nos dirigimos e não fica muito bem dar conselhos destes a pessoas que têm ascendente sobre nós (imagino que seja por isso).


----------



## Mangato

Carfer said:


> Absolutamente (es decir, _absolutamente_ con el significado que absolutamente tiene en portugués, totalmente opuesto al español).


 
Absolutamente equivale a de jeito nenhum? Se é assim, em español *en absoluto,* tudo o contrario a _absolutamente_


----------



## Carfer

Mangato said:


> Absolutamente equivale a de jeito nenhum? Se é assim, em español *en absoluto,* tudo o contrario a _absolutamente_


 
Não, equivale a _'sem dúvida nenhuma', 'está certíssimo'_ e outras ênfases confirmativas. O que estás a dizer é que em espanhol tem este mesmo sentido? É que tenho andado a ler uns textos, maioritariamente sul-americanos, é verdade, e pareceu-me que '_absolutamente_' significava _'de modo nenhum',_ ou seja, o mesmo que _'en absoluto'._ Então estou enganado?


----------



## Mangato

Absolutamente em Espanha equivale a com certeza total e completa. 
Estoy absolutamente seguro. Por contra _en absoluto _quer dizer o contrario, en nada. Utilízase normalmente para resaltar a negação. 

_- Estoy absolutamente de acuerdo_
_- No concuerdo en absoluto_

Obrigado pelo esclarecimento


----------



## Tomby

Só para esclarecer o _post_ anterior do amigo MG:
_"Estoy absolutamente de acuerdo" _é a frase oposta da _"No concuerdo en absoluto"._
Cumprimentos!
TT.


----------



## Carfer

Mangato said:


> Absolutamente em Espanha equivale a com certeza total e completa.
> Estoy absolutamente seguro. Por contra _en absoluto _quer dizer o contrario, en nada. Utilízase normalmente para resaltar a negação.
> 
> _- Estoy absolutamente de acuerdo_
> _- No concuerdo en absoluto_
> 
> Obrigado pelo esclarecimento


 
Obrigado eu, Mangato. Agora fico ciente da diferença entre '_absolutamente_' e _'en absoluto'_.


----------



## Mangato

Tombatossals said:


> Só para esclarecer o _post_ anterior do amigo MG:
> _"Estoy absolutamente de acuerdo" _é a frase oposta da _"No concuerdo en absoluto"._
> Cumprimentos!
> TT.


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Marcio Afonso said:


> Corretas, são. Mas, pelo menos no Brasil, não são muito comuns. Aqui usamos mais "seja" (que no caso estaria relacionado a "você", 3ª pessoa do singular).


Isso por nossa mania, muito brasileira - e sulamericana em geral- , de usar a terceira pessoa e não a segunda, ao contrário dos portugueses e espanhóis.


----------



## argentinodebsas

WhoSoyEu said:


> Isso por nossa mania, muito brasileira - e sulamericana em geral- , de usar a terceira pessoa e não a segunda, ao contrário dos portugueses e espanhóis.



_e sulamericana em geral_?  Hasta donde sé, en todos los países hispanohablantes de Sudamérica se usa la segunda persona (ya sea _tú_ o _vos_) con su conjugación correspondiente. Que yo sepa, sólo en una parte de Colombia se usa el _usted_ (segunda persona con conjugación idéntica a la tercera) para tratamiento informal.


----------



## WhoSoyEu

WhoSoyEu said:


> Isso por nossa mania, muito brasileira - e sulamericana em geral- , de usar a terceira pessoa e não a segunda, ao contrário dos portugueses e espanhóis.


E argentinos ...


----------



## argentinodebsas

Realmente no entiendo lo que querés decir. En todos los países hispanohablantes se usa el _tú_ o el _vos_. Ambos pronombres son formas de segunda persona que NO se conjugan como la tercera persona: Tú comes/Vos comés. 

Si lo decís porque también usamos el _usted_, esta forma de segunda persona que se conjuga igual a la tercera se usa en casi todo el mundo hispanohablante como forma de tratamiento formal o de cortesía,  España incluida. No veo cuál sería la diferencia entre sudamericanos y españoles en ese sentido.


----------



## luscofusco

Carfer said:


> Absolutamente! (mais uma vez). Fez bem em chamar atenção, até porque não sabemos qual é a variante pretendida pelo moonlight. Nós aqui em Portugal ainda usamos muito o '_tu_' e, além disso, também costumamos usar a segunda pessoa neste tipo de '_mandamentos_' (a terceira implica, de certa forma, reconhecimento do ascendente da pessoa a quem nos dirigimos e não fica muito bem dar conselhos destes a pessoas que têm ascendente sobre nós (imagino que seja por isso).


 

Excepto que... é muito vulgar usar a terceira pessoa com uma criança: "Ponha-se direito!" ou, noutro tom "Ó bébé, não chore!"

(Eu tenho uma teoria sobre o uso paradoxal do você em Portugal: acho que  se usa às vezes em situações de grande proximidade ou envolvimento afectivo...)


----------



## Carfer

luscofusco said:


> Excepto que... é muito vulgar usar a terceira pessoa com uma criança: "Ponha-se direito!" ou, noutro tom "Ó bébé, não chore!"
> 
> (Eu tenho uma teoria sobre o uso paradoxal do você em Portugal: acho que se usa às vezes em situações de grande proximidade ou envolvimento afectivo...)


 
Tem toda a razão, se bem que seja um caso particular, de uso menos frequente.


----------



## Istriano

No Rio, em Brasília  e em Santos, muitas vezes dizem _Seja tu _em vez de _Seja você_ ou _Sê tu.
_
Em Salvador, Vitória, SP, usam as formas indicativas e as subjuntivas como lhes der na telha:
''_Liga pra mim, diga que vem. Faz um carinho, sou seu neném''_ (Ivete Sangalo).

Uns linguistas acham que se trata do uso intercambiável de subjuntivo/indicativo
(chora - não chora; chore - não chore) e não da mistura de pronomes. Acho essa
teoria válida pois podemos mandar mesmo usando o indicativo:

_(O senhor) vai sempre em frente até encontrar o hospital! _(indicativo)
_(O senhor) vá sempre em frente até encontrar o hospital! _(subjuntivo)

_Me dão licença! _(indicativo)
_Me dêem licença! _(subjuntivo)


----------

